# Compiled list of playable races?



## TheEvil

I seem to recall someone once asking about a complete list of playable races.  Did anything ever come of that?  Did it include source of race?


----------



## FEADIN

Nearly all races are playable with the correct level adjustment.
Look at this:

http://www.pathguy.com/cg35.htm


----------



## melkorspawn

I've been looking for a non-level adjusted race with a bonus to charisma for a while.  Does one such race exist?


----------



## FEADIN

melkorspawn said:
			
		

> I've been looking for a non-level adjusted race with a bonus to charisma for a while.  Does one such race exist?




I don't think so.
Try a half elf without diplomacy bonus but with a +2 charisma.


----------



## Sejs

FEADIN said:
			
		

> I don't think so.
> Try a half elf without diplomacy bonus but with a +2 charisma.




Er, yeah, don't exactly think those are equivalent.  +2 cha is going to go straight into spellcasting ability or similar, not just talking to people.

As for +0LA race with a charisma bonus - there's Star Elves from Unapproachable East, but other than that nothing is springing to mind.


----------



## werk

melkorspawn said:
			
		

> I've been looking for a non-level adjusted race with a bonus to charisma for a while.  Does one such race exist?




Dromite?

Edit: Whoops that says +1...I thought I read +0 in my XPH last night...


----------



## Pasus Nauran

I looked through a good number of current WoTC books, and couldn't find any +0 LA races with bonuses to any mental stats. I was pretty pissed off by this.

If you're interested, here's the thread I started regarding the issue:

Where are the Mental Stat Bonuses?


----------



## IcyCool

melkorspawn said:
			
		

> I've been looking for a non-level adjusted race with a bonus to charisma for a while.  Does one such race exist?




There was an LA +0 template in Dragon magazine that granted a +2 Charisma bonus.  It was called "Spark-born" or somesuch.


----------



## Acheron42

Tieflings are in the handbook get +2 to charisma and plus one to intelligence


----------



## Grogg of the North

Gruwaar, from Dragon Mag, are a fey race and get +2 cha.  

Another option would be to play a character that is middle-aged or older.


----------

